# good standup art???



## cfr (Jul 15, 2002)

Does anyone have a recommendation as to a good art for standup fighting to compliment BJJ? Im only interested in self defense. I posted this question in another forum and Muay Thai seemed to be a popular recommendation.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 15, 2002)

Muay Thai and JKD are common answers.


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Jul 16, 2002)

Muay thai is good if your trying to learn something "fast"  that will accomplish your goal in a quick and dirty manner  (i.e. all brute force, without much understanding or finesse.... but heck it works)

I would suggest Kenpo (go figure!!!), check out www.akki.com   to see if there are any schools in your area.  Obviously some schools will be better than others, but that's the same no matter where you go.  The only drawback is that it will take a bit longer to become proficient, but the guys who are proficient move with an unparalleled authority.  

As I said Muay Thai is generally taught along side BJJ (at least at the Machado schools that I know of) because it fits well into the NHB type tournaments.  Another good option is simply boxing, but if your looking for something long term to augment your Self-Defense training  take a look at Kenpo  (as a loyal student I have to pimp my association..... the AKKI)

They have recently worked with some of the nations best wrestlers (according to national ranking) to develop their groundfighting curriculum.  The guys who train BJJ and wrestling seem to really enjoy it  (who am I kidding those guys are land sharks of course they enjoy it.) 

Anyway I hope this helps, Good luck in your search.


----------



## hand2handCombat (Jul 17, 2002)

> Muay thai is good if your trying to learn something "fast" that will accomplish your goal in a quick and dirty manner (i.e. all brute force, without much understanding or finesse.... but heck it works)



ya MT is good, but why would u finesse when you fight? what do u mean by understanding, the human anatomy? the points a MTist strikes is anywhere possible, but there are points based on science....besiddes, it has gone through about 1000 years of development


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Aug 14, 2002)

Hap Ki Do is a good compliment to many styles. Give it a gander.


----------



## cdhall (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cfr _
> 
> *Does anyone have a recommendation as to a good art for standup fighting to compliment BJJ? Im only interested in self defense. I posted this question in another forum and Muay Thai seemed to be a popular recommendation. *



Ed Parker's American Kenpo is widely regarded by myself and others as The Self-Defense oriented Stand Up striking art. 

I would highly reccomend that you get with Mr. Conatser about finding someone in your area to at least go visit about this.

Since true groundfighting/grappling is one of the criticisms leveled against EPAK I believe you would be very happy/well-rounded and effective with these two arts.

One of our instructors has ventured out into some grappling and I have a Machado school across from my work where my instructor friend has gone for "open roll" classes.

I strongly reccomend Ed Parker's American Kenpo.  Get with Mr. Conatser on how to find someone and be sure to discuss it with him before you make a decision.  I admit I am biased, but even detractors confess that for learning effective Self-Defense and stand-up striking skills, this art excellent. Also I have personally found that since it is based on concepts and principles and not sequences of motion, that you will be able to take what you learn under EPAK and readily apply it to many places. Other striking arts, grappling arts, basketball, waiting tables. I'm not joking.  It gives you stuff you can use everywhere.

Sorry for the rant, but you set me up  that was a perfect question to get me on a roll.
:asian:


----------



## Chiduce (Aug 29, 2002)

I would say any Kempo/ Kenpo style would serve your purpose well.  Frankly, if i was beginning kenpo all over again. i would pick a more Gong Fu based version. So it really depends on what the individual wants.
Sincerely, In Humility; 
Chiduce!


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cfr _
> 
> *Does anyone have a recommendation as to a good art for standup fighting to compliment BJJ? Im only interested in self defense. I posted this question in another forum and Muay Thai seemed to be a popular recommendation. *



Being a kenpoist myself, kenpo is a awesome style for self defense and it's what I'd suggest if you have the time to devote to it. If not, go with muay thai as it is a very brutal art without being as intricate as kenpo.


----------



## Jay Bell (Aug 29, 2002)

I typically get a weird, sinking feeling inside when someone asks what _other_ art they should take to fill the gaps from their current one.  Why not find an art that covers everything you're looking for?  I guess that's why I just never understood them MMA folks


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> 
> *Why not find an art that covers everything you're looking for?  I guess that's why I just never understood them MMA folks  *



There is no such thing as a style that covers eveything. All styles have a weakness that can be taken advantage of. The secret of getting rid of your style's weakness is to strengthen its advantages as well as complimenting it with crosstraining.  
BTW, what is MMA? Total brainlock if its a common abbreviation


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2002)

Mixed Martial Arts (think UFC).


----------



## jazkiljok (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cfr _
> 
> *Does anyone have a recommendation as to a good art for standup fighting to compliment BJJ? Im only interested in self defense. I posted this question in another forum and Muay Thai seemed to be a popular recommendation. *



Muay Thai is as challenging as BBJ, to get good you got to have an endurance for pain and punishment that isn't healthy for the average joe.

if you want to compete then it's awesome and a great choice- but when you talk self defense as in street do anything necessary - there are other choices that might suit your needs better.

if that's the case, look around for a school promoting itself as self defense based--check it out, interview the teacher and see if they have real skills and experience to back up the claim. Find out about the teacher's background and do some research-- then watch how the class is run- and ask yourself -does it look to you like what they do will work. 

i hate to say it but most schools have guys with little real life experience-- they may be able to teach an art but not how to fight. a teacher who's been in scraps and exposed to the junk thrown on the street will more often then not, give you teks that work.

my observation has been --it's not the style. it's the experience.

peace


:asian:


----------



## TaoBoy (Sep 5, 2002)

Mixed martial arts or cross-training is definitely the way of the modern martial artist...and why not - there's just so much to learn.

All of the stand-up styles suggested are good.  I study Southern Praying Mantis and find it effective.  It's a personal thing.  People will generally recommend their art or one they know of, but in the end you just gotta try it yourself.

I'm looking at a shootfighting school to compliment my style at present - can't wait.

Peace.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Mixed Martial Arts (think UFC). *



Thank you, Arnisador


----------



## J-kid (Sep 5, 2002)

I have been thinking long and hard of what diffrent arts i want to learn with my grappling. One art i tryed and stoped was Choung nhu which worked alot on katas and had a questionable usablity on the street i would say more show.  I also have conbined a bunch of diffrent punchs kicks but need to find a good stand up art to study in,  I am about to check out this school that teachs jkd and muay tie kickboxing,  sounds like it might be good fight my fighting .  I am gonna be a ufc fighter when i grow up/  But i want to also try some miltray versions of diffrent Martail arts.
That will have to be later seeing how there is no miltary Martial art place close to kent Washington,.  that i know of.  Your friend Judo-kid.


----------



## Unk (Sep 5, 2002)

Boxing


----------



## ace (Sep 29, 2002)

Mauy Thai & Boxing are real good.
J.K.D., Savate & F.M.A. are also real good.

:asian: 
Primo


----------



## ace (Oct 23, 2002)

It's a Styel that Use's it all
Mauy Thai & Submisson Wrestling
are it's strongest points.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 24, 2002)

"Muay thai is good if your trying to learn something "fast" that will accomplish your goal in a quick and dirty manner (i.e. all brute force, without much understanding or finesse.... but heck it works)"

No offence KenpoYahoo but I dont think you ever trained in MT or you wouldnt say that.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Zujitsuka (Oct 24, 2002)

I recommend Boxing.

Best of luck to your training.


----------



## yin_yang75 (Nov 16, 2002)

I think a lot of it depends on what your personal physical attibutes are. Some one mentioned that every art has its weakness. The founder of the disipline didn't think so, it worked just fine for him. He developed a system based on what his body did well. Generations of students corrupted it by tring to make it work for them.

Martial arts are not off the rack. Fast hand speed, upper body strenth in 1 art is great, in another not such a big deal. Micheal Jordan is awesome at basketball, but we all know how he tried in baseball and couldn't make the cut. The question is how many master-grade Wing Chun people don't know how good they really are because they are practicing Tae Kwon Do, or visa versa.

Look at what you have to work with find an art that cultivates those attibutes. Use your natural abilites for faster development. Then look at what you need work on and go back to work on those, that fortifies the weak links.


----------

